# toddler proof cd player?



## BethK

Does anyone have one?

My LO loves music, she has this farm thing that goes on the fridge and when she presses the button it plays a tune, it has a handle and she loves to carry it around with her.

I'm looking for either a toy CD player that plays a few tunes or a cd player that i can put CD's into, but i need one that wont die the minute she throws it on the floor, cos she will, throw it on the floor!

I looked at the Fisher Price My First CD Player but not sure if it's too babyish for my LO?

Does anyone have one to recommend?


----------



## oct-bump

We have this
https://www.amazon.com/Discovery-Kids-MP3-Boom-Box/dp/B004DPE10I

It's not a cd player, but a MP3 player. Ignore the reviews. I like it, my LO likes it. And it was recommended to me by a friend of mine.

edit: here's a bigger storage sized one:
https://www.amazon.com/Discovery-Kids-256MB-MP3-Player/dp/B002AKE8YC/ref=pd_sim_t_1


----------



## Marleysgirl

oct-bump said:


> We have this
> https://www.amazon.com/Discovery-Kids-MP3-Boom-Box/dp/B004DPE10I
> 
> It's not a cd player, but a MP3 player. Ignore the reviews. I like it, my LO likes it. And it was recommended to me by a friend of mine.

I want this ^^^ but I cannot find a supplier over here in the UK. And the shipping costs would make it too expensive for me.

If anyone in the UK knows of something similar, please say!


----------



## BethK

awww that one looks great, but not for shipping to UK :(


----------



## Marleysgirl

BethK said:


> awww that one looks great, but not for shipping to UK :(

If you can afford the shipping cost, Overstock.com had it available a few weeks ago when I was looking, and they DO ship to the UK :D


----------



## NuKe

i think we are getting this for poppy's 2nd birthday!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fisher-Pri...IO/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1320613605&sr=8-18


----------



## BethK

NuKe said:


> i think we are getting this for poppy's 2nd birthday!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fisher-Pri...IO/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1320613605&sr=8-18

Thanks, a little bit over my budget though as we've already got her main present


----------



## stardust599

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3499883/Trail/searchtext>KIDS+CD+PLAYER.htm

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9005343/Trail/searchtext>KIDS+CD+PLAYER.htm


----------



## OmiOmen

It is an mp3 player but is ok from birth, I am getting my son one for Xmas. They come in different colors (the bright orange one is £10 cheaper, the more jazzy ones £10 more)...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Chocolate-...FZWW/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1320755802&sr=8-6


----------



## BethK

OmiOmen said:


> It is an mp3 player but is ok from birth, I am getting my son one for Xmas. They come in different colors (the bright orange one is £10 cheaper, the more jazzy ones £10 more)...
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Chocolate-...FZWW/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1320755802&sr=8-6

I looked at that too. An mp3 would be better i think but that one has such bad reviews :(


----------



## OmiOmen

Did not see the bad review, thanks for pointing that out. :thumbup: I may have t watch this thread for some more ideas.


----------

